# should we buy now ?



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi me and my wife are thinking of buying in spain but not very sure at the moment with the euro and things in general so we are wondering what your thoughts and advice would be wait a while or bite the bullet ?

many thanks sam jan​:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

are you buying a holiday home or intending to move here?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It depends on what you think the euro/pound is going to do, even a small move will make a sizeable difference with the sort of moeny needed to buy a house. Then of course it depends whether house prices have finished falling here?

I guess the answer to those two things are impossible to know for sure

Jo xxx


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*hi*



dunmovin said:


> are you buying a holiday home or intending to move here?


it will be a holiday caravan for now but maybe i a few years possably move here


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thankyou*



jojo said:


> It depends on what you think the euro/pound is going to do, even a small move will make a sizeable difference with the sort of moeny needed to buy a house. Then of course it depends whether house prices have finished falling here?
> 
> I guess the answer to those two things are impossible to know for sure
> 
> Jo xxx


ok thanks for that if only we had a crystal ball eh


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> ok thanks for that if only we had a crystal ball eh


LOL, we'd be rich beyond our wildest dreams :clap2::confused2:

Jo xxx


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*




jojo said:


> LOL, we'd be rich beyond our wildest dreams :clap2::confused2:
> 
> Jo xxx


hi jojo with you living there you kind of get a feeling whats going on thats why i asked and to get a general idea and peoples views


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> hi jojo with you living there you kind of get a feeling whats going on thats why i asked and to get a general idea and peoples views



Well, I think property may well drop in price, altho some of the nicer ones, may not!? Spain is in a financial mess thats for sure, but personally I wouldnt like to guess as to where its going. Some people are talking about the euro being split and the "poorer" countries having their own euro which may well be devalued?? Other, equally as knowledgeable people are talking about Spain returning itself to the pesata?? Then of course if your money is in sterling, wheres that heading???????

That all said, if you're financially secure, have a decent income and really want to move to Spain, then go for it??! You only live once and money isnt everything!

Jo xxx


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thankyou*



jojo said:


> Well, I think property may well drop in price, altho some of the nicer ones, may not!? Spain is in a financial mess thats for sure, but personally I wouldnt like to guess as to where its going. Some people are talking about the euro being split and the "poorer" countries having their own euro which may well be devalued?? Other, equally as knowledgeable people are talking about Spain returning itself to the pesata?? Then of course if your money is in sterling, wheres that heading???????
> 
> That all said, if you're financially secure, have a decent income and really want to move to Spain, then go for it??! You only live once and money isnt everything!
> 
> Jo xxx


hi jo thanks for that i no were your coming from


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I am also looking at moving and those I have spoken to reckon another couple of months could make all the difference. The € is looking better on conversion rates every day but also there is a prediction that Spain could go the same way as Greece in which case 'help' could appear in ways such as taxes may get a cut for a while or other forms of aid for the economy which could help the homebuyer


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thankyou*



donz said:


> I am also looking at moving and those I have spoken to reckon another couple of months could make all the difference. The € is looking better on conversion rates every day but also there is a prediction that Spain could go the same way as Greece in which case 'help' could appear in ways such as taxes may get a cut for a while or other forms of aid for the economy which could help the homebuyer




hi thanks for that if you here anything else on the grapevine let me know please 

thanks sam


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

donz said:


> I am also looking at moving and those I have spoken to reckon another couple of months could make all the difference. The € is looking better on conversion rates every day but also there is a prediction that Spain could go the same way as Greece in which case 'help' could appear in ways such as taxes may get a cut for a while or other forms of aid for the economy which could help the homebuyer


Cut ? They haven't gone up yet, they're going up on the 1st July ! IVa (vat ) by 2% . The 16 % to 18% & the 7% to 8%. That mens an increase on anything you buy. I can't see any help for homebuyers coming here apart from prices dropping.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

it's only an IF and I used tax as an example of what could potentially occur 'if' not a 'will do' & of course it's all 'maybes' anyway


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spains in a financial mess - after Greece! At the moment there are strikes being planned and unrest due to wages being cut. I dont know where all this is going to end. I think the only chance of getting a possibly good deal buying in Spain would be if the euro crashes and the pound picks up, which is something I'm sitting here hoping will happen cos our income is in sterling!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

If you are not intending to move to Spain at the moment, and you are going to be using your savings to purchase a property, I personally would advise you to hold hard for the time being. Even if you were moving here, I would probably still advise you not to buy to be fair! If you look at rental prices in Spain, compared to sales prices, you will see that the yield is generally extremely low (the amount of rental as a percentage of the valuation of the property). It basically implies that properties are still overpriced and have further to fall.
That's just my opinion. We rent here and are happy doing so. I know others feel they need the 'security' of owning their own home, but with the horror stories of illegal builds I'm not at all sure you get that security anyway round this neck of the woods!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

You have to take your chance!! The exchange rate is bad but property prices are very cheap. If the exchange rates go up, I expect property prices will start to rise as the Brits generally have a sterling price they want to achieve. The Spanish have a Pesata price they want to achieve, even the young Spanish! At the moment they tend to want more than the Brits do for their property, and most will not take an offer. The Exchange rate for pesatas to euros is 166.386pts to the euro. (this is fixed). If anyone needs help with property purchase please PM me.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just two thoughts to throw into the pot:

How you move your money to Euros is probably more important than small fluctuations in the exchange rate. You can get between 1.07 and 1.155 at the moment. Plan carefully and remember some spanish banks will try and rip you off so take care.

The value of the pound to Euro is interesting but I'm not sure one should expect it to move back to dizzy heights seen a few years back. Many on here reckon the cost of living has about equalled out between Spain and the UK (yeah yeah if you're on the olive diet and sleep with the donkey its cheaper  which sounds quite attractive now I think about it  ). Why should it not be so? Personally I'd be surprised if we ever see 1.25 again.

But as jo says you only live once so if you can afford to take a hit if it all goes belly up then jump in.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*hi thanks for that*



lynn said:


> If you are not intending to move to Spain at the moment, and you are going to be using your savings to purchase a property, I personally would advise you to hold hard for the time being. Even if you were moving here, I would probably still advise you not to buy to be fair! If you look at rental prices in Spain, compared to sales prices, you will see that the yield is generally extremely low (the amount of rental as a percentage of the valuation of the property). It basically implies that properties are still overpriced and have further to fall.
> That's just my opinion. We rent here and are happy doing so. I know others feel they need the 'security' of owning their own home, but with the horror stories of illegal builds I'm not at all sure you get that security anyway round this neck of the woods!




thankyou


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thankyou*



nigele2 said:


> Just two thoughts to throw into the pot:
> 
> How you move your money to Euros is probably more important than small fluctuations in the exchange rate. You can get between 1.07 and 1.155 at the moment. Plan carefully and remember some spanish banks will try and rip you off so take care.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> thankyou


Yes be very careful which bank you use over here!!!! SOL Bank dont charge for incoming internet transfers for instance, but the Banco de Valencia made some horrific charges the first time we used them (builders recommendation!).

The currency transfer companies, well, most dont charge commission, only a feww do


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

*Buying in Spain now or never?*



itsshreck said:


> hi me and my wife are thinking of buying in spain but not very sure at the moment with the euro and things in general so we are wondering what your thoughts and advice would be wait a while or bite the bullet ?
> 
> many thanks sam jan​:confused2::confused2::confused2:


During all my life I have heard people talk about missed property opportunities. 
My late husband told one such story of the good old days. Hmm. 
There is only one golden rule. Buy your dream home now, while the going is easy. Procrastinating only gives you grey hairs. Something which appeals to you will also be liked by others, you know... 

Gabriele


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



gabriele said:


> During all my life I have heard people talk about missed property opportunities.
> My late husband told one such story of the good old days. Hmm.
> There is only one golden rule. Buy your dream home now, while the going is easy. Procrastinating only gives you grey hairs. Something which appeals to you will also be liked by others, you know...
> 
> Gabriele




hi thanks for that thought it is noted


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



Stravinsky said:


> Yes be very careful which bank you use over here!!!! SOL Bank dont charge for incoming internet transfers for instance, but the Banco de Valencia made some horrific charges the first time we used them (builders recommendation!).
> 
> The currency transfer companies, well, most dont charge commission, only a feww do


ok thanks for that


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

gabriele said:


> During all my life I have heard people talk about missed property opportunities.
> My late husband told one such story of the good old days. Hmm.
> There is only one golden rule. Buy your dream home now, while the going is easy. Procrastinating only gives you grey hairs. Something which appeals to you will also be liked by others, you know...
> 
> Gabriele


On the other hand, the same can be said about buying property as they say about marriage - marry in haste, repent at leisure. 
BTW, you are not an estate agent by any chance?  Just that they are usually the ones who like to scare you into buying and pressurising you into doing something quickly by saying if you don't buy now you'll miss the opportunity of a lifetime.


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> On the other hand, the same can be said about buying property as they say about marriage - marry in haste, repent at leisure.
> BTW, you are not an estate agent by any chance?  Just that they are usually the ones who like to scare you into buying and pressurising you into doing something quickly by saying if you don't buy now you'll miss the opportunity of a lifetime.



You or know what you want or you don't. When you are not sure, wait... I am not an estate agent. I had known my husband for 3 months and the marriage lasted 25 years.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

gabriele said:


> During all my life I have heard people talk about missed property opportunities.


Hindsight is a wonderfull gift! If I knew I was going to fall I would have sat down.
Property prices fluctuate, sometimes quite dramatically, but over the long term they have increased in value. It is very rare for one to buy at the bottom of the market (although someone must have!). 
You should come over and spent a *lot *of time looking at what is on offer and eventually choose a property that is 'right' for you. There are a lot of properties to choose from, so take your time. *Don't *get panicked into buying because the agent is trying to convince you that others are interested and the property will sell quickly, it's generally untrue. If you find a property that 'ticks all the boxes' (ugh) make a ludicrous offer - you may be pleasantly surprised when it is accepted (I offered 40%! below the asking price fully expecting them to tell me to go forth and multiply, but OMG they accepted). If they don't accept, walk away. There is so much on offer that you will most certainly find another property equally good.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



JBODEN said:


> Hindsight is a wonderfull gift! If I knew I was going to fall I would have sat down.
> Property prices fluctuate, sometimes quite dramatically, but over the long term they have increased in value. It is very rare for one to buy at the bottom of the market (although someone must have!).
> You should come over and spent a *lot *of time looking at what is on offer and eventually choose a property that is 'right' for you. There are a lot of properties to choose from, so take your time. *Don't *get panicked into buying because the agent is trying to convince you that others are interested and the property will sell quickly, it's generally untrue. If you find a property that 'ticks all the boxes' (ugh) make a ludicrous offer - you may be pleasantly surprised when it is accepted (I offered 40%! below the asking price fully expecting them to tell me to go forth and multiply, but OMG they accepted). If they don't accept, walk away. There is so much on offer that you will most certainly find another property equally good.


hi thanks for your thoughts


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

*Lots of property offers*



JBODEN said:


> Hindsight is a wonderfull gift! If I knew I was going to fall I would have sat down.
> Property prices fluctuate, sometimes quite dramatically, but over the long term they have increased in value. It is very rare for one to buy at the bottom of the market (although someone must have!).
> You should come over and spent a *lot *of time looking at what is on offer and eventually choose a property that is 'right' for you. There are a lot of properties to choose from, so take your time. *Don't *get panicked into buying because the agent is trying to convince you that others are interested and the property will sell quickly, it's generally untrue. If you find a property that 'ticks all the boxes' (ugh) make a ludicrous offer - you may be pleasantly surprised when it is accepted (I offered 40%! below the asking price fully expecting them to tell me to go forth and multiply, but OMG they accepted). If they don't accept, walk away. There is so much on offer that you will most certainly find another property equally good.


Hi Jerzi,

it is too true what you say. In fact, a million of properties on the Spanish market is lots. Mortgages are not easy to get but interests are low. This may change. So there is hardly ever a perfect time. Somebody is interested in buying my studio. I reduced the price drastically, as I want to sell for health reasons. 
On the other hand I will offer equally low when buying again.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The way I look at things now is if they are asking 100k , add 50% , because if the pound goes back up to 1,50€'s that's what you'll need to sell it for if you want to return to the UK, to get your money back. Then base a value on that. As Jerzy said , a low offers always worth a try , you can always go up !


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I just got off the phone to a mortage advisor (who is english but knows her stuff with Spanish & UK banks) - she advised me I would not get a mortagage above 50% for a property classified as 'Rustica' (quite likely finca's etc) and certainly not over 70% for Urbana

This coupled with a 13% overall cost to purchase (which again you have to have in cash - not like in the UK where they will add part of this to your mortgage) makes it a costly exercise.

All this and I haven't yet been assessed by a Spanish bank to see what they would give me anyway! And there was me thinking I had avery healthy deposit!

So I am off to find myself 40k......


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

donz said:


> ... with a 13% overall cost to purchase ...


Seems v.high, can you give a breakdown of that?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> Seems v.high, can you give a breakdown of that?


just my quick notes so may not be explained very well but this seems to be the norm from a few people that have advised me

8% purchase tax
2% mortgage tax
1.5% bank set up fee

& I can't remember where the other 1.5% was (may have been the notary & registry taxes)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> just my quick notes so may not be explained very well but this seems to be the norm from a few people that have advised me
> 
> 8% purchase tax
> 2% mortgage tax
> ...


I know the notary will charge 1% + of the purchase price 

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> ... the notary will charge 1% + of the purchase price QUOTE]
> The notary is on a fixed fee depending on the price band (check up on the internet), but the solicitor takes about 1% but that is negotiable (shouldn't be more than Eu 1000+IVA).


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> jojo said:
> 
> 
> > ... the notary will charge 1% + of the purchase price QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Think we paid almost exactly 10% overall


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

you have to allow 10%, but that should cover all fees. Some mortgage companys charge quite a lot for the survey before they give you the mortgage.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

you have to allow 10%, but that should cover all fees. Some mortgage companys charge quite a lot for the survey before they give you the mortgage.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

donz said:


> I just got off the phone to a mortage advisor (who is english but knows her stuff with Spanish & UK banks) - she advised me I would not get a mortagage above 50% for a property classified as 'Rustica' (quite likely finca's etc) and certainly not over 70% for Urbana
> 
> This coupled with a 13% overall cost to purchase (which again you have to have in cash - not like in the UK where they will add part of this to your mortgage) makes it a costly exercise.
> 
> ...


Where abouts do you want to buy?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Almogia


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

donz said:


> Almogia


We looked there and started the buying process 3 times, they all turned out to have something illegal about them. Be careful!!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks Cazzy, this is a finca right out in the middle of nowhere and is classed as Rustica which I have been told usually is 'better' for these problems - but of course not 'better' when you want to get a mortgage grrrrr!


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

*Spain property mortgages*



donz said:


> I just got off the phone to a mortage advisor (who is english but knows her stuff with Spanish & UK banks) - she advised me I would not get a mortagage above 50% for a property classified as 'Rustica' (quite likely finca's etc) and certainly not over 70% for Urbana
> 
> This coupled with a 13% overall cost to purchase (which again you have to have in cash - not like in the UK where they will add part of this to your mortgage) makes it a costly exercise.
> 
> ...


Hi Donz, 

sharing what you have learned from a mortgage expert is interesting. Only 50% for a finca compared to 70% for rural makes us wonder if they are pushing new properties. Mind the construction companies used to provide work and bring in votes indirectly for political parties. Shame that politics and economics go hand in hand. Some say that certain cajas were much in with that. 
Also, I am a little surprised to hear that one has to count with 13% purchasing costs now instead of 10%. 
Anyway, one should do like most Germans and buy only with enough cash saved.


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

*Exchange control fluctuations Spanish properties*



gus-lopez said:


> The way I look at things now is if they are asking 100k , add 50% , because if the pound goes back up to 1,50€'s that's what you'll need to sell it for if you want to return to the UK, to get your money back. Then base a value on that. As Jerzy said , a low offers always worth a try , you can always go up !



Hi Gus Lopez,

you brought up a very interesting reflection about Spanish property purchase by the British. I was always admiring the UK for keeping an individual monetary outlook and its Pound. However, it makes things a bit dicey when buying and selling abroad. Your comment about money exchange fluctuations should make everybody think.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

donz said:


> thanks Cazzy, this is a finca right out in the middle of nowhere and is classed as Rustica which I have been told usually is 'better' for these problems - but of course not 'better' when you want to get a mortgage grrrrr!


Be very carefull with rustica ruins. The agents will tell you that there will be no problem in renovating (reforma) or rebuilding and the local authority may even confirm this [I had this situation and was advised by an architect in Granada, who was involved in writing the building development laws in Andalucia, that I had no chance. I walked away from it!], but the Provincial Government may put a block on your application. The problem is that the PG may take upto 2 years to give you its decision. _Generally _if the property doesn't have a roof then the authorities will very probably say NO. If there is no water source then they will say NO. You could try sinking a well but getting permission from the various authorities including the Ministry of Mines will take a long time and after all that you may get a negative answer, also the cost of sinking a well is very expensive. 
If you get planning permission then the Banks are more inclined to offer a mortgage but I don't know what %.
Take your time and don't rush into anything. There are a lot of rustica properties about, some with stupidly high prices (based on price levels before the 'crash') and at these prices they are not selling.


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

*Rustica properties Spain Casas rurales problems*



JBODEN said:


> Be very carefull with rustica ruins. The agents will tell you that there will be no problem in renovating (reforma) or rebuilding and the local authority may even confirm this [I had this situation and was advised by an architect in Granada, who was involved in writing the building development laws in Andalucia, that I had no chance. I walked away from it!], but the Provincial Government may put a block on your application. The problem is that the PG may take upto 2 years to give you its decision. _Generally _if the property doesn't have a roof then the authorities will very probably say NO. If there is no water source then they will say NO. You could try sinking a well but getting permission from the various authorities including the Ministry of Mines will take a long time and after all that you may get a negative answer, also the cost of sinking a well is very expensive.
> If you get planning permission then the Banks are more inclined to offer a mortgage but I don't know what %.
> Take your time and don't rush into anything. There are a lot of rustica properties about, some with stupidly high prices (based on price levels before the 'crash') and at these prices they are not selling.


Hi Jboden, 

your comment is much appreciated. It made me think back in time.

Back in 1999, I almost fell in love with a rural finca near Javea. It was one of many which wealthy Spaniards use for short hunting holidays. That means, they may keep them when they don't fetch the sales price required. Usually, there is no pressure to sell, you know... 
That particular rural propety which I remember now had a well in its kitchen as well as outside. Very rustic... However, electricity was only an additional problem and my husband warned about eventual high costs to get it. 

From what I am understanding now, renovations might also have brought big hurdles with that particular villa rural rural property Spain. Things look easier with building regulations on Tenerife, as I know from friends. But then, much may depend on an individual case. The same on mainland Spain... A village house behind walls and employment of local artisans may help though. However, reformas without a proper license may cause a bulldozed down building later, you know...


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

gabriele said:


> Hi Jboden,
> reformas without a proper license may cause a bulldozed down building later, you know...


Without a license the Ayuntamiento will not issue a certificate of habitation and will insist on you deliverying the appropriate application documents, and at the same time it will fine you a hugh amount out of spite.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

so going back to my post about the difficulty in getting a mortgage for the house we want to buy (we will be completely moving over to Spain) I have also been told that if we were residents we would get a better deal. My father-in-law lives in Fuengirola and I am sure we could use his address as ours. Is it then possible we could apply for residency and once we have that we could go for a residents mortgage?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Using your head in an astute way would mean that buying at anytime would be good. Remember the people who bought say 10 years ago or more got bargains of a lifetime in todays terms. If suchlike should want to sell it is likely that they will settle for less at the moment.

If you are really interested in buying it would be prudent to keep an eye on the market at all times.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

donz said:


> so going back to my post about the difficulty in getting a mortgage for the house we want to buy (we will be completely moving over to Spain) I have also been told that if we were residents we would get a better deal. My father-in-law lives in Fuengirola and I am sure we could use his address as ours. Is it then possible we could apply for residency and once we have that we could go for a residents mortgage?


Don't know if its still the case but it may be possible to take over an existing Spanish mortgage from the vendor when you buy.

Certainly was when we took our mortgage out anyway....


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks, I don't think they have any existing mortgage or anything on the place but good thought!

this finca is not a ruin.....it's all perfectly fine and liveable, no need to do anything with it


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> You have to take your chance!! The exchange rate is bad but property prices are very cheap. If the exchange rates go up, I expect property prices will start to rise as the Brits generally have a sterling price they want to achieve. The Spanish have a Pesata price they want to achieve, even the young Spanish! At the moment they tend to want more than the Brits do for their property, and most will not take an offer. The Exchange rate for pesatas to euros is 166.386pts to the euro. (this is fixed). If anyone needs help with property purchase please PM me.


Thanks ,trying to PM you when I get the hang of this site.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jb44 said:


> Thanks ,trying to PM you when I get the hang of this site.


You can PM when you've made more than 5 posts, so one more and it'll open the facility

Jo xx


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Ok, this should do it!!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

jb44 said:


> Thanks ,trying to PM you when I get the hang of this site.


OK!!


----------



## luckycat315 (May 22, 2010)

itsshreck said:


> hi me and my wife are thinking of buying in spain but not very sure at the moment with the euro and things in general so we are wondering what your thoughts and advice would be wait a while or bite the bullet ?
> 
> many thanks sam jan​:confused2::confused2::confused2:


We have just arrived back from Spain. We looked at several properties but were told by a v. respected agent that in his opinion, prices have further to fall. We were also advised that the autumn is a better time to buy. The biggest surprise to us, was that there are many villas being sold for less than apartments. I get the feeling that there are a lot of people who bought years ago but as they get older, want to move into town apartments rather than being stuck on the outskirts or in the country.


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

Much depends also on the type of property you have in mind. Nowadays it may help to own land in a country where you can plant something, while winters are not too tough. Generally, the whole of Europe is in trouble. Some don't want to see it, though. Follow your guts...


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think property prices are going to drop much more, there will always be those desperate to move and their prices will be lower. Some of the properties we have on our books are so cheap I wish I had the money to invest in them myself!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

luckycat315 said:


> We have just arrived back from Spain. We looked at several properties but were told by a v. respected agent that in his opinion, prices have further to fall. We were also advised that the autumn is a better time to buy. The biggest surprise to us, was that there are many villas being sold for less than apartments. I get the feeling that there are a lot of people who bought years ago but as they get older, want to move into town apartments rather than being stuck on the outskirts or in the country.


yes, a lot of not so old move too!

some of us with kids get fed up with being mum or dad's taxi

also you have to bear in mind the upkeep & security aspect of a villa -upkeep of pool/garden is arranged & organised/included in an apartment 

but for a villa - especially if you aren't there all year round, you need to arrange for someone to 'keep an eye' on it security wise & the garden & pool still needs looking after


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

What ever you do it's a gamble.

If you consider it an investment that will pay off it's even more of a gamble.

If you consider it a place to live then you can compare it to the cost of a rental.

If you think prices are going up soon then you might buy.

If you think the € is going to get stronger then you could get a mortgage in non €.

If you think the € is going to get weaker you could get a mortgage in €

If you are the type to stay up nights sweating with worry best to not gamble.

Know yourself. Be honest.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



NickZ said:


> What ever you do it's a gamble.
> 
> If you consider it an investment that will pay off it's even more of a gamble.
> 
> ...





*hi just to let evyone know we do keep reading your post and are very gratefull for your thoughts 

please keep them coming 

thanks sam jan*​ :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

*Everything is a gamble.*



NickZ said:


> What ever you do it's a gamble.
> 
> If you consider it an investment that will pay off it's even more of a gamble.
> 
> ...


Hi NickZ, 

life is a gamble but should not be sleepless nights.

You have a good point here.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

NickZ said:


> What ever you do it's a gamble.
> 
> If you consider it an investment that will pay off it's even more of a gamble.
> 
> ...


Some good points, well put :clap2:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> hi me and my wife are thinking of buying in spain but not very sure at the moment with the euro and things in general so we are wondering what your thoughts and advice would be wait a while or bite the bullet ?
> 
> many thanks sam jan​:confused2::confused2::confused2:


Yes of course you should buy now, as our place may well be sold by the time you decide.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*up*

up :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

once again thanks for your thought people
and please keep them coming


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*VAT July 1st*

I haven't read through the whole thread, but has anyone mentioned that VAT (IVA) goes up on July 1st?? If you want to buy a new property you should maybe think about that.
Also yesterday I watched part of a programme about property in Spain now, and it said that prices have bottomed out (I'm just the messenger remember??) and that the banks are the biggest estate agents now because of all the properties that they've reposessed. The rate of reposession in some areas had gone up by over 90%!!


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

If you think property in Spain will go up in the near future,I'd say pigs will be flying very soon.

The financial situation will get far worse,just hope the Euro finally meets its doom,then things will improve.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jb44 said:


> If you think property in Spain will go up in the near future,I'd say pigs will be flying very soon.
> 
> The financial situation will get far worse,just hope the Euro finally meets its doom,then things will improve.


Was that a reply to my post???

I don't think property will go up, but VAT will!

On the programme I saw *THEY* said that the prices had bottomed out.

I agree, the situation both here and in the UK is going further down the drain, or up the creek, depending on how you look at it


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Was that a reply to my post???
> 
> I don't think property will go up, but VAT will!
> 
> ...




No ,not a reply to your post,just an observation.

If VAT goes up,which it will, that's a good indicator of a price drop. More underhand dealings too


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

There is another aspect we may consider before deciding to buy Spanish property now or later or not at all. I am worried about more monetary inflation with the Euro. The Spanish economy is not as healthy as polititions make it out to be. I heard of Germans who are into buying real estate, with cash above all, while the going is good. Why? "Once there is an inflation, you can at least plant dagga or potatoes on your own grounds or even on a veranda, somebody said.
Mind the Euro is not looking as good as it was, at all. All this went through my head, as I am considering to sell a little studio. I need the money for medicines and doctors, which is a different story, you know.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks everyone

sam:focus:


----------

